
Archive.is – DNS Resolution Error - napsterbr
http://archive.is
======
sp332
"Works from my machine." Check out the results of
[https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/archive.is](https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/archive.is)

------
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17742457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17742457)

